# Questions on the North Fork of the Duchesne



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll be heading up off of the trailhead at Mirror Lake to fish the upper N. Fork next week. Any suggestions for flies and which size to use up there?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The stream is a little difficult to fish being quite rugged in most places. There are a couple of meadows with meanders but the fish are quite spooky there. Try seeking up keeping a low profile and casting from the side in these meadows. The rest of the stream is mostly pocket water. I have found the fishing a little better down near,the confluence with the east fork but it is a pretty good hike. The fish are small but plentiful and not too picky. Try some attractor patterns like small stimulators. Good luck.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, Campfire. I'm meeting a Scout group up there and will be staying a couple of days, so my choice of going further down may be limited. I appreciate the info.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Try a foam or parachute ant. I always have good luck with them.


----------

